# Chinese at L3 now



## sk8erkho (Jan 25, 2007)

Cheers!

Okay, now a few of my mantids are at L3 or so I believe from some of the pics on the forum. They are 1-3/4". My question is how often do I feed them and how do I know if I am over feeding them? Or is such a thing possible. I believe I read somewhere that you should take care to monitor your mantid's intake to prevent accidental overfeeding resulting in your mantid bursting open. Does the mantis know when to stop itself or is there a physical visual way to tell when to stop. They are plump but not overly plump.


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 25, 2007)

Last night, I think one of my mantids bursted. This one was eating way too much. Anyway, I found some clear green liquid coming from the side of its abdomen. Right now, it seems fine. Maybe I should be worried...?


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2007)

Very unlikely it's gonna burst. I feed mine generally every other day. In the case of your mantids sk8 if they can take a blue bottle fly I would feed them one of those every other day. I never really concern myself with overfeeding. I have some right now that are very very fat. In that case I will just hold off feeding for a couple days until they get a bit smaller.


----------



## wuwu (Jan 26, 2007)

it's pretty rare for a mantid's stomach to burst from overeating. they stop eating when they're too full.


----------



## sk8erkho (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't remember where I read that as I have been faced with so many different issues since inheriting these guys. I thought it was a bit ridiculous at first but then I figured I'd make sure before I just dismissed it. Will do the bluebottle fly thing. The nymphs I have been giving like three of four flies every other day, along with periodically misting the tank. Is this a fairly decent regimen?

Regards!

Khori


----------

